# Zeichen zählen ohne Leerzeichen



## Ineedhelp! (18. Jan 2010)

Gude!!

[JAVA=42]
import javax.swing.*;
public class ZeichenRueck {

    public static void main(String[]args) {
      String s = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Ein beliebiges Wort eingeben");       // normale Eingabe
      int zeichenzahl = s.length();

      JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Anzahl der Zeichen: "+zeichenzahl+"");
    }
  }[/code]

Mit diesem Programm kann ich die Anzahl der Zaichen des eingegebenen Strings auslesen.

Wenn ich jetzt zwei Wörter eingebe (z.B.: Guten Tag!) dann kommt die ausgabe 10 zeichen. Kann man java irgendwie sagen, dass er die Leerzeichen nicht mitzählen soll?

Danke für jede Hilfe schon mal im voraus
Ineedhelp


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Jan 2010)

```
int zeichenanzahl = s.replaceAll("\\s", "").length();
```


----------



## Leroy42 (18. Jan 2010)

Ineedhelp! hat gesagt.:


> Kann man java irgendwie sagen, dass er die Leerzeichen nicht mitzählen soll?



Nein, wenn dann mußt die Buchstaben/Ziffern selbst zählen. Mit charAt(index)


----------



## Ineedhelp! (18. Jan 2010)

Danke für die schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort!!


----------

